# Phrag. caudatum



## Ruli (May 1, 2012)

I bought it at the EOC Budapest show in bud from Kopf. Now all the buds are open. (Its petals didn't stop growing)
Phragmipedium caudatum





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shiva (May 1, 2012)

Lucky you! An instant big, beautiful multispikes caudatum. Congratulations for finding such a beauty and buying it. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Ruli (May 1, 2012)

Thank you! I prefer to buy (if I can find and pay for it ) orchids in bud. I ordered too many supposedly flowering sized orchids which when I received was much smaller...


----------



## quaker (May 1, 2012)

I also Have a caudatum which came from Kopf a few months ago. It now has three lovely ' chilli buds' on two spikes which I hope will turn out as good as these.

Ed


----------



## Susie11 (May 1, 2012)

Fabulous Ed, these are really great aren't they? Do you keep a saucer of water underneath it because I thought that Caudatum was more of a dry root phrag?


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2012)

Really nice dark one too.

Awesome:clap:


----------



## Ruli (May 1, 2012)

Thank you, Rick!


Susie11 said:


> Fabulous Ed, these are really great aren't they? Do you keep a saucer of water underneath it because I thought that Caudatum was more of a dry root phrag?


No, the saucer is without water. But I put it there, because it's standing in a big collective"saucer", which usually has water in it, as all the other orchids in this big "saucer" are in s/h and every time I water them I let the water come out from the holes on the side. So I wanted to protect the caudatum from standing in water
By the way, my name is Ruli, not Ed


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2012)

Looks like popowii/warszewiczianum. Very nice!!!


----------



## Ditto (May 2, 2012)

Very beautyful plant !


----------



## quaker (May 2, 2012)

Is there a difference in colour between warcewiczianum and caudatum. I have both and they both look like the same plant-- or could the caudatum be a little greener on the petals??

Ed


----------



## Kavanaru (May 2, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks like popowii/warszewiczianum. Very nice!!!



Agreed! 


a very nice plant, by the way! :clap:


----------



## Kavanaru (May 2, 2012)

quaker said:


> Is there a difference in colour between warcewiczianum and caudatum. I have both and they both look like the same plant-- or could the caudatum be a little greener on the petals??
> 
> Ed



Phragmipedium warscewiczianum has a more compact growth as Phrag. caudatum. Furthermore, there is a lot more red/brown tones on the flowers (caudatum is mainly a green flower)


----------



## Ruli (May 2, 2012)

Thank you all!
At the show Kopf had a sample plant of caudatum, in flower, and the color was green-yellow, so I was a little suprised when the flowers opened. (But I like better this color ) My plant's label writes on it caudatum. But if it's a warcewiczianum, whith more compact grow and better (for me) color, it's fine for me. So, do i have to change the label?


----------



## Clark (May 2, 2012)

Very nice purchase.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 2, 2012)

That looks like a very healthy plant!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 2, 2012)

Love it. The fun part of caudatum is that the petals continually grow, 1-2 cm/day. When they finally stop growing though, the flower simply drops off...in perfect condition.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2012)

Ruli said:


> Thank you all!
> At the show Kopf had a sample plant of caudatum, in flower, and the color was green-yellow, so I was a little suprised when the flowers opened. (But I like better this color ) My plant's label writes on it caudatum. But if it's a warcewiczianum, whith more compact grow and better (for me) color, it's fine for me. So, do i have to change the label?


Depends on if you are a lumper or a splitter. You could have the label say caudatum var. warcewiczianum/popowii.


----------



## Susie11 (May 3, 2012)

Ruli said:


> Thank you, Rick!
> 
> No, the saucer is without water. But I put it there, because it's standing in a big collective"saucer", which usually has water in it, as all the other orchids in this big "saucer" are in s/h and every time I water them I let the water come out from the holes on the side. So I wanted to protect the caudatum from standing in water
> By the way, my name is Ruli, not Ed



LOL, so sorry that I called you Ed, I must have been looking at the post above mine when I responded to you.

Regardless it is a beauty and I want one too!! -Ruli!


----------



## Ruli (May 3, 2012)

Thank you, Dot!
Susie11 I think both Kopf and Popow have them, so....


----------



## Gilda (May 4, 2012)

WOW Beautiful ! 
An interesting story...while visiting HP Norton, I noticed a beautiful caudatum in bloom..sitting in a saucer of water !!!!! I said to HP, I thought you weren't suppose to sit caudatums in water...and with his sweet little impish grin he said "your not" ! :rollhappy: So go figure......


----------



## Ruli (May 5, 2012)

Thank you, Gilda!
I have a caudatum hybrid, Phragmipedium Schroderae in s/h for a year now. As I read even caudatum hybrids want to dry before the next watering. But mine doesn't mind the s/h, it started two new grows in it, and they grow nicely. 
And I think about putting the caudatum (or popowii...) in s/h after it finishes flowering.


----------



## quietaustralian (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ruli (May 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## quaker (May 12, 2012)

Hi Ruli. As promised my caudatum has now flowered and is the plant closest to the camera. The other one is warcewiczianum--- I can't tell the difference.
The warcewiczianum was bought from KJ orchids.


----------



## John M (May 12, 2012)

A beautiful flower, Ruli! Congratulations on making such a great purchase. I agree with the others; I think it's a warcewiczianum, not a caudatum. BTW: I LOVE your marble staircase!


----------



## Ruli (May 12, 2012)

Very nice! I can't see the difference And it looks like mine, also...
So, I think you have 2 warcewiczianums and I have 1...:rollhappy:


----------



## Ruli (May 15, 2012)

John M said:


> A beautiful flower, Ruli! Congratulations on making such a great purchase. I agree with the others; I think it's a warcewiczianum, not a caudatum. BTW: I LOVE your marble staircase!


Thank you! (And thank you about the staircase. In Greece marble was very common, we had it everywhere in our buildings. About 30 years ago even the kitchen sinks were from marble, but it was not really practical-it was very easy to broke the plates, etc, in it, as it's really hard...Now marble is quite expensive, so usually only our staircases and windowshills are from marble.)


----------

